# How much do machinist make?



## awaqa909 (Mar 9, 2017)

I know this is kinda sensitive but I didn't see anything about it in the rules.
I live in USA, Texas.  Today at work I started wondering if this is what I wanted to do for my career.

Pretty much a co-worker asked me if I was going to become a machinist or go to school for something because machinist don't make that much money.  I don't really remember what I said but it was very unclear as we got interrupted or something.  I was thinking that I might have to go to school to learn some stuff for machining, but what I keep thinking about is if machinist don't make good money?

I know another coworker has a pretty nice truck and has a pretty fast car too as well has guns...  I don't know what his wife does but it makes me think he's doing well?  I as a general laborer think I get paid pretty well for what I do but I worry about my knees and how much I will have to rebuy tools. (Someone is using calipers from the 80's and they're still in good shape then I'm using some from 2000's that have worn nibs and someone just got some new calipers)  Like buying calipers every year.

As I do think I get paid nicely, I don't think its near enough for me to live alone.  If I did I'm pretty sure it would be pretty rough...*  So* how much do machinist make?  My shop has many cnc machines but does keep manual machines around.  Anything like "I used to make XX when I started" or maybe a wage you have succeeded would be helpful to me. 

Basically wondering if I want to graduate from general laborer to machinist or to something else.  I need to start working on it soon.

Thanks,
    Awaqa909


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 9, 2017)

awaqa909 said:


> Basically wondering if I want to graduate from general laborer to machinist or to something else.  I need to start working on it soon.



Yes - make the jump.  Basically, the premise to never stop learning, never stop challenging yourself.  Don't worry too much about the money.  Try to work towards enjoying what you do a little more every day and learn something every day.

If you can get a machining ticket - great.  Do you have good people to learn from?  If you do, learn as much as you can.  Don't be afraid to change jobs.  Going to school, changing jobs etc. is easier when you are younger.  Then get yourself another ticket (welder, mechanical technologist, engineer - whatever turns your crank or whatever opportunities come along.

I started out as a HD mechanic, after a few years went back to school for Mechanical tech, worked a few years, then full on engineering - sure lots of people make more $$ that I have, but I'm making enough and enjoying what I do.  Still learning something new most days.


----------



## Jason Annen (Mar 9, 2017)

Well, not much, around here.  Upper teens to low 20s per hour.  I am in NW Indiana, and I make considerably more than that per hour.  I work as a machinist / millwright in the steel industry.  Some days I work on machines, but today we were changing segments one of our continuous caster lines.  It's a union job, and it sucks at times, like on HSM days.

Tuesday I was in a 3' x 5' x 6' deep hole welding a new boss in, kneeling in 4" of grease.  You can make more money doing this type of work vs a working in a clean shop.  Pay will change in other parts of the country.

Jason


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 9, 2017)

$16-25/hr. depends on experience, the nature of the work, complexity of equipment and scope of the job description. Tool makers with proven, many decades of experience working for a company make more than $25/hr. You said something interesting...can't afford to live on my own. This is true for a lot of people just starting out or haven't upgraded their skills for many years. Now, think if you had a ton of college debt. You need to take any opportunity to  better your ability to earn.

Many employers will send you to community colleges that offer the classes for free or even pay your tuition. It takes many years, but you can work and get your degree - which increases your earning power. Learn as much as you can and demonstrate that you will work hard in exchange for learning and applying it to the job whether that is as a laborer, machinist, supervisor or manager - you can go as far as you can imagine. Cooperate with the broader team and management to improve yourself, the team and the company, and you will do well for yourself no matter the position.


----------



## mikey (Mar 9, 2017)

Awaqa909, I don't know how much machinists make so I have no business in this thread. However, your question reminded me of a similar question my son once asked me and I wanted to give you a paraphrased version of my answer to him. 

Ask yourself who you are and what *truly makes you happy*. 

The answer should be independent of what anyone else thinks or wants from or for you. The answer is not dependent on what you know or have been exposed to; because you are a laborer in a shop doesn't mean your career will be in a shop. All you should consider is what YOU feel or think. 

You should also have some idea of what your capabilities are. Many colleges have test batteries that will give you an idea of what your aptitudes are and I'm sure you can find independent companies that will do the same thing. You are looking for your strong points and weak points so you can realistically see what is open to you. However, if you really want to do something, don't let test results stop you. Persistence and determination will get you more places than anything else. 

Once you figure out what you really like, look around for careers or jobs that primarily deal with that. For example, if you're the kind of person that enjoys helping people then look into the healthcare field, perhaps as a doctor, nurse, physical therapist or whatever. If you like animals, look into Veterinary work. If you enjoy machines then machining, engineering and so on open up for you. You get the idea.

If you can figure out what makes you happy and find a career that revolves around your thing then work is not work and the money will follow. Go do what your abilities and interests have in store for you. If that is machine work then fine, but it might be something totally different and you won't know until you explore yourself. 

Start now, create a plan for your life and then go and get it.

My son loves working with people. He also loves space and the idea of space travel. He worked his ass off but he now works for NASA. And he is happy. And he makes a decent living at it.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 10, 2017)

It is said that if you love what you do, you will never work another day in your life.  Nothing wrong with being a machinist, depending on what you are doing and your skill level the pay could be $12 to $40 or more.  But as @mikey said, you have to ask yourself what you really want to do with your life.  I took a lot of different jobs over the years and learned all I could from all of them and developed a wide set of skills.  My focus was in the industrial trades and mechanics, but that is what I like to do.

You may want to take a completely different track and have a different goal, and you don't have to make a life career decision today.  Try being a machinist and if you don't like it then try something else.  Your real goal should be to do something that you really want to do, then work towards that goal.  The goal in life is not to acquire stuff, it is really to be happy and fulfilled.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 10, 2017)

Most of the machinists around here, a lot anyway, work at Boeing.  With longvity, senior people on the line can make $60 to $100k annually.   Don't know what they start at... maybe $16 to $20.  But entry level salary goes up with time and machine experience, and your interest in accepting responsibility for more complex work.

Ahaha. I figure my rate is down around $0.75 /hr sometimes for some of the one off parts I make in my one man shop.  

Glenn


----------



## Rick Berk (Mar 10, 2017)

Awaqa909. there are some very smart people who have responded to your request, read these often till you understand what is being said. I was 45 with a 20 yr history at one company before I got fed up with the rat race and started my own business, within 3 years I was making more than what I left, 100% happier, no longer surviving on extra strength Tylenol. Greed will lead you down the wrong path, enjoy whatever you like. Invest with Scottrade or one of the equivalent early in life, avoid Edward Jones as there is one on every corner, Avoid Life Insurance you'll lose in the end.  Buy with the cash in your wallet or do without till you can. Find a woman 10 years younger than you and they age faster than men, preferable one from pioneer stock. Throw the TV and playstation on the dump, neither will ever increase your knowledge (talk radio has never fixed anything). I wonder now crooked is the medicare system when I have a 55 gallon barrel full of junk mail and 3-5 phone call a week wanting me to sign up for a supplement policy. I could go on and on but you get my drift. Hope this gives you something the ponder. I WISH YOU GOOD LUCK IN YOU FUTURE.


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 10, 2017)

awaqa909 said:


> I know another coworker has a pretty nice truck and has a pretty fast car too as well has guns... I don't know what his wife does but it makes me think he's doing well?



Only his bank manager knows for sure. 
Its better to live your life doing something you enjoy and have others with a flashy car, jazzy wife, big house and large loan payments wish they were as happy as you.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 10, 2017)

When i was in high school there were few machinist jobs available in my area.
The jobs available back then were filled by guys that had years of experience. 
Things in my area look better now and the list of machinist jobs seems to be growing.
http://www.kijiji.ca/b-jobs/ontario/machinist/k0c45l9004


----------



## strantor (Mar 10, 2017)

http://www1.salary.com/TX/Machinist-I-salary.html


----------



## ddickey (Mar 10, 2017)

Some excellent advice here.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 10, 2017)

Our tool makers at GM are skilled trades and make around $35 / hour.  Our guys in the Lansing Grand River tool room are all 60+ years old.  Pretty much a dying breed in this area.  Local shops pay in the $20 - $30 / hour range depending on experience.  Our guys went through an approximately 8000 hr. apprenticeship program, lots more comprehensive than the local community college 2-year degree.

Bruce


----------



## ddickey (Mar 10, 2017)

Our Machinists make ~ $43/ hour at the power plant I work at. They all start as repairmen then move on to one of three trades. We have some beautiful machinery but very little machining going on.


----------



## 3strucking (Mar 10, 2017)

Rick beck gave the best advice which is strive to own your own business. until then you will be making your boss money.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 10, 2017)

Agree but not everyone is cut out to own their own business, or wants to. But I will say I now know why my dad never worked for anyone his entire life.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Mar 10, 2017)

Income in dollars is dependent on location.


----------



## awaqa909 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks guys, love the input.  For now I will work to become a bit more then a general laborer.  Then will see how things go.  When I was a young teen I had the dream of owning my own internet service provider.  I loved computers then and still do, but a lot of that computer stuff is really hard for me.  If I ever own my own machine shop, I better have become a good machinist with some funds.  Those machines are expensive.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 10, 2017)

A little life advice here....
Don't ever, and I mean ever, attempt to judge someone's finances by what they drive or what they have.  That airplane you see as my avatar was my day job.  I once flew some folks from Jackson Hole to Glacier.  They were dressed in cargo shorts, dirty t-shirts from hiking and a couple duffel bags.  They (husband & wife) got in their Subaru Outback in Glacier and drove away.  Our company will not talk to anyone unless their_ NET_ worth is $5 million.  My guess is that these folks were worth well north of $20+ million _NET_.  So when I see people in my small town that drive a big fancy truck, I just smile.  Heck, I used to drive a rusted out GMC truck and I made 4 times the average household income for our are.    Those people you know might be financed to the hilt, living paycheck to paycheck.
Money can't buy happiness but it makes a dang good down payment.
Something to think about.... There will be/is a pilot shortage going on.  Not sure if it interests you or not.  It is a real bear of a career to get into, but the payoff can be huge.  If I was still working for my old company (I'm retired) my base would be $183k plus 58% 401k match and free full health coverage for my entire family.
As someone else said, start saving for retirement.  $20 a week into a retirement fund.  Avoid Edward Jones like the plague.  Vanguard is excellent.


----------



## 3strucking (Mar 10, 2017)

There's some great advice given here.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 10, 2017)

If you want to have your own shop, then you need to start working towards that now.  You have a real advantage in that you already work in a machine shop.  First express interest in doing machine work to your boss, I'm guessing that he has no idea that you have an interest.   With your boss's permission, start by cleaning and oiling the machines, that will allow you to familiarize yourself with all of the controls.  Then convince your boss to give you some small jobs on the manual machines, and then get one of the old timers to help you out.  In a larger shop there is usually someone that will take someone new to the trade under their wing.

Also, read through this thread  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/considering-a-career-move-to-machinist-apprentice.43516/

Best of luck to you.


----------



## awaqa909 (Mar 10, 2017)

7milesup said:


> Something to think about.... There will be/is a pilot shortage going on.  Not sure if it interests you or not.  It is a real bear of a career to get into, but the payoff can be huge.


Ah, that was another one of my dreams, to become a helicopter pilot.  I find helicopters very cool but don't really know anything about them.  I like to play simulators with them and I've got a radio control helicopter.  I ruled it out kinda as my vision isn't very good and I read some stuff about military pilot vision requirements and thought I was unqualified.  I heard planes arn't as fun, but pay more.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Mar 11, 2017)

7milesup said:


> They were dressed in cargo shorts, dirty t-shirts from hiking and a couple duffel bags.



I saw a guy at a Red Sox game once dressed in high top sneakers, cutoff jeans, and faded Red Sox t-shirt and hat.  He was on the field receiving a check for a large sum they were donating to Mass. General Hospital, where he was chief of neurosurgery.

On a related note, during the housing boom of about ten years ago I saw a lot of people I knew buying things that I couldn't afford.  I wondered if I was really that much worse off than them.  Well, it turned out a couple of years later that I really wasn't.


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 11, 2017)

In this area of the country (Philadelphia area), HVAC technicians, plumbers, electricians, carpenters and builders do well.  They have plenty of work and their pay is decent.  Many own their own businesses.   Two of my neighbors work in HVAC and are successful.  On the other hand, I know several machinists who are unemployed and seem to have given up hope of ever finding work in machining.   I hear that Texas has a shortage of workers in construction.  That might be an opportunity for you to get into a construction related field.


----------



## gheumann (Mar 11, 2017)

I started my business as a hobby/second career. The fact that I had a 1st one gave the luxury of not needing the new business to feed my family in the 1st couple years, which makes it much less stressful. My biz has grown every year since then through hard work, good marketing, .... running your own business means you have to be at least good at every job - engineering, machining, marketing, sales, operations, payables, receivables, inventory..... BUT - the margins are great. I'm now selling over $250K a year out of my garage with one part time employee. I get to use 2 lathes and 2 mills among other things. And the margins are very good.


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 11, 2017)

Plumbers make more money.

The captains of industry have never forgiven us for the boom years back in the early 20th century, and have done everything in their power to keep us down.

If you love machine work, do it because it makes you happy. It's all about what you feel called to do. Bear in mind that it will be at least 5 years as a journeyman before you get any real respect.

If you do walk this road, keep each job for a year or more. Try to get job shop work as much as you can, as it is usually small runs or one-offs. That will keep the boredom to a minimum.

My best jobs were in gear shops and ship repair. Lots of variety.

Manufacturers are often dead ends unless you can get into the tool crib. Imagine being stuck on a screw machine making 10,000 rivets a day, year after year. Employers will try to hang you on a machine that you make them money on. No variety, boredom, and no future.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## astjp2 (Mar 11, 2017)

One thing to realize is that job shops run the same parts over and over.  Put the material in, push the go button.  Sit on your butt and wait for the part to be done. move it o the next fixture, install more material, pull out the completed part from the fixture....just like an assembly line.  I work for an extremely huge corporation, we are the largest exporter in America, and I work on machines, fixing them is way more desirable of a career. You have to know something about computers for the CNC, you have to know about the mechanics of machines, lube systems, wiring, belts, safety requirements, etc.  Fixing can be a dirtier job but it pays $5 per hour more than what our machinists make.  Some of the repetition for doing preventative maintenance gets old but the troubleshooting can be both frustrating and fun.  

I also have an A&P license with inspection authorization and have worked on everything form a Super Cub to 747-400, working nights, out in the cold, and on weekends was the norm for that job, now I just do it for a hobby, taking care of a few airplanes for some extra cash and a change of pace on an occasional weekend.  Liability is high if there is an accident or crash but its the nature of the job.  

Pick your career wisely.  I looked at going to machinist school 27 years ago, instead, I went in the Air Force for 5 years, then joined the Army for 8 more, working on F-15's then Huey's, Blackhawks, and lastly Apaches. Loved the Huey the most, got to fly with that job.  After getting out, I worked on modifying nuclear missile silos, then did building maintenance for the Missile Defense program, finally ended up working on machines.  My current company pays for education so I am finishing my Doctorate of Management in Homeland Security.   This is a little about my career changes, I loved the mission and teamwork of the military, it gave me my start and paid for my Bachelors degree,   masters was paid by my employer at the time.  I do regret not taking a few risks and getting my Commercial Pilots license, now I just have a private.  I am considering a career change in the next couple of years, its just what I do.  I have a good retirement now and stable work but doing the same thing too long bores me and I like new challenges, others are happy doing the same thing for their entire career.  It's up to you to decide.  Good luck. Tim


----------



## weaselfire (Mar 11, 2017)

awaqa909 said:


> I was thinking that I might have to go to school to learn some stuff for machining, but what I keep thinking about is if machinist don't make good money?



What is "good money" to you?  Around here, machinists make diddly.  But that because both jobs are taken.  In an aerospace production plant, they make more than working as a grease monkey who runs a brake lathe and mills heads.

But, while machining is decent money for many, it isn't billionaire, or even millionaire category.  Software security programming will make you triple what you can make as a machinist, plastic surgery in Beverly Hills about 20 times as much.  Walmart cashier or Home Depot loader will make you a third as much as a machinist.

And, just like a bartender can make just above minimum to more than $250 grand a year, it depends on who you are, what your skills are and where you work.

Jeff


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 11, 2017)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Most of the machinists around here, a lot anyway, work at Boeing.  With longvity, senior people on the line can make $60 to $100k annually.   Don't know what they start at... maybe $16 to $20.  But entry level salary goes up with time and machine experience, and your interest in accepting responsibility for more complex work.
> 
> Ahaha. I figure my rate is down around $0.75 /hr sometimes for some of the one off parts I make in my one man shop.
> 
> Glenn




Ha, ha! In the 50"s at 18 years old I worked in the Renton plant. I was a class D jig builder. Didn't even know what that was but they paid me $3 per hour. I felt like the richet guy in town. After a year my father insisted I come home and get into college.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Mar 11, 2017)

Chipper5783 said:


> Yes - make the jump.  Basically, the premise to never stop learning, never stop challenging yourself.  Don't worry too much about the money.  Try to work towards enjoying what you do a little more every day and learn something every day.
> 
> If you can get a machining ticket - great.  Do you have good people to learn from?  If you do, learn as much as you can.  Don't be afraid to change jobs.  Going to school, changing jobs etc. is easier when you are younger.  Then get yourself another ticket (welder, mechanical technologist, engineer - whatever turns your crank or whatever opportunities come along.
> 
> I started out as a HD mechanic, after a few years went back to school for Mechanical tech, worked a few years, then full on engineering - sure lots of people make more $$ that I have, but I'm making enough and enjoying what I do.  Still learning something new most days.


I can only Testify that that the children we raised were given permission to do what
They wanted, loved, even, and never take a job they hated unless it was a short
step to the job they would be happy in. This has left me poor but pleased,in that
we  have all made our  world a little happier, wiser, and more Beautiful..BLJHB.


----------



## Kalos (Mar 11, 2017)

[B said:
			
		

> So[/B] how much do machinist make?  My shop has many cnc machines but does keep manual machines around.  Anything like "I used to make XX when I started" or maybe a wage you have succeeded would be helpful to me.
> Basically wondering if I want to graduate from general laborer to machinist or to something else.  I need to start working on it soon.



There a wide range of pay scales, depending on many factors and on the definition of "machinist". Generally, toolmakers for military industries and  unionized large manufacturers (what's left of them) make the most — approaching $100,000 including benefits –  but then there are "machinists" who are basically just CNC button-pushers making $15/hr ($30,000).

One strategy that helps a lot is to get official credentials, such as journeyman papers from industry/union/government apprenticeship programs. These are in decline, but still available in most states/provinces. They take about four years of work+study.
The main alternative is NIMS credentialing, which are "performance based" exams and test pieces. See https://www.nims-skills.org/web/nims/6


----------



## Rustrp (Mar 11, 2017)

First, I would like to say thanks for putting it out there, it means you're thinking about it. When you ask about salary, are you asking about a machinist or machine operator? This question is something to think about when addressing salary because it's relative. Knowledge, your education is something that can't be taken away, so go for it, but don't go for it simply because of the $$$$ you see. My "Life is Good" coffee cup reads; "Do what you love, Love what you do. I've been pushed by quite a few close friends and acquaintances to become an engineer. It's not that I have any doubts about abilities to do so, I just know that pen, pencil, computer and a desk would not have been my thing or a source of happiness for the last 40 years. Well, a desk right now would feel pretty good because some days in the shop remind me I'm not 40 anymore. Every person is blessed with a gift and for some it falls more into the **passion** category. If you go to your place of employment (I prefer to not call it work) and are unhappy, then it's not where you're suppose to be. Granted, management can make life miserable, but that's a different horse. 

Unfortunately for those entering the workforce today, the prospects of working for one company and retiring after 30 yrs is highly unlikely. After you decide this is what you want to do, or you're pretty sure, look at your options. Imagine walking up to a lathe, milling machine or maching center, then look to see how many paths lead away from where you stand. At some point you may walk all the paths because in todays market you must be diverse.


----------



## ACS_Super (Mar 11, 2017)

Pay is going to be dependent on location, and industry.  I have been working in Pharmaceutical packaging for almost 20 years.  I went through an apprenticeship program (Welding, Industrial Electricity, Machine Shop, and Mechanical).  Without revealing my exact income, I'm married and have 4 children.  I make enough money that my wife is a stay at home mom.  There is money to be made as skilled labor.  The task is yours to find that money once you have acquired the skills.


----------



## awaqa909 (Mar 11, 2017)

gheumann said:


> 'm now selling over $250K a year out of my garage with one part time employee. I get to use 2 lathes and 2 mills among other things. And the margins are very good.


You have 2 lathes and 2 mills in your garage?  How big is your garage?  Are they cnc lathes?  When ever I get good enough I was wanting to get a mill to try and make some parts for my rc cars.  Maybe even make a little bit of side cash out of it.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Mar 12, 2017)

awaqa909 said:


> I know this is kinda sensitive but I didn't see anything about it in the rules.
> I live in USA, Texas.  Today at work I started wondering if this is what I wanted to do for my career.
> 
> Pretty much a co-worker asked me if I was going to become a machinist or go to school for something because machinist don't make that much money.  I don't really remember what I said but it was very unclear as we got interrupted or something.  I was thinking that I might have to go to school to learn some stuff for machining, but what I keep thinking about is if machinist don't make good money?
> ...


How much does a machinist make, is a very broad question. It depends on many factors. Some of them are:-  1. what class of machinist, 2. what industry, 3. location, 4. how good are you at it.
 A more important question is what do you want to do, what makes you happy. how hard are you prepared to work to get the qualifications you need. Do you have the basic education required for further education in the field you require. 

I come from a land down under, and our system, while similar to yours does have some subtle differences. The first rule is to do what makes you happy. If you are going to make a career out of it you must enjoy it. At the end of the day job satisfaction is more important than pay scale, but you can have both. 

I can honestly say I have loved every job I've ever had, but I've been lucky, I was often at the right place at the right time. When i left high school I din't have very good grades, (my fault entirely). I was lucky I managed to get a job as an apprentice fitter and turner 5 year contract, didn't like it much at first, but by the beginning of the second year I was getting hooked on the fascination of what can be made, I started paying attention, and suddenly realised I liked my job, it still didn't pay much, but what the heck I was enjoying it, having fun learning. 

My bosses notice my new enthusiasm and started giving me more interesting and challenging work. Long story short, by the time I finished my apprenticeship the company had sponsored me for the extra year of training to become a toolmaker. over the next couple of years I tried my hand at a few different things always adding experience to my skills set. 

A couple of years later looking for adventure I signed onto a ship as a general engine room hand. It didn't take long for them to discover that I was a competent machinist and welder. before long the company was offering to send me to school to become a marine engineer. I accepted and the rest is history. 

That is the ultimate job. degree in marine engineering, lathes milling machines and welding equipment to play with. Incredible challenges when things go wrong. When a ship breaks down at sea, you can't call roadside assistance, or go to store and pick up a new part. You, the engineers on board, have to fix it. Weld it, machine a new part, whatever it takes, you have to fix it. Naturally this job pays very well. And has immense job satisfaction.


----------



## lowlife (Mar 12, 2017)

I really cant add to the fantastic advise given here. All i can add is my own take from 50+ years. It not how much you make but how much you keep and how you spend it. That being said my grandmother told me never wait till you are too old to enjoy the money you made, enjoy it when you are young and can make memories. Just keep enough for your old age.  Now my take on life? Money will not buy happiness.......but neither will poverty. Find a middle ground between work and life because I have never heard anyone say on their deathbed that they wished they made more money.


----------



## bfd (Mar 13, 2017)

when I retired from the nuclear power plant I was making  $50 plus an hour as a maint  machinist. bill


----------



## ddickey (Mar 13, 2017)

Starvation wage.
What plant, SONGS?


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 13, 2017)

My favorite place to find salaries by location is Glassdoor.com

These type of sites are very useful and reliable. The information is real, remember to look at the range and average. 

If you are looking to pick a new career you can really see what a lot of things are valued at. Best of luck 

https://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/machinist-salary-SRCH_KO0,9.htm


----------



## seanb (Mar 14, 2017)

Let me take a different view. You have a job to make money. Your work is not your life and if you think your job will take care of you if something happens to you, You are going to be disappointed.

Not everyone is going to be lucky enough to get a dream job making a ton of money. Decide what is going to be important to you and go from there.


----------



## bfd (Mar 15, 2017)

no although I did work for southern California Edison and machined parts for songs but then went to work  for pacific gas and electric at diablo canyon. bill


----------



## ddickey (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh okay. I had a supervisor that left and went to Diablo Canyon.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 15, 2017)

Damn good advice all around. After graduating H.S. early, I enlisted in the US Navy as a Hull Maintenance Technician.  I had taken any and all industrial arts classes offered from JR high-HS, so I had a pretty good idea what I was cut out for in life.  Prior to any shop classes, I was fixing (or trying) things and always learning.  It comes down to ambition and not being afraid to try.  Although I felt like a slave in the Navy, the exposure to classes, courses and machines coupled with long hours of work gave me an advantage.  After separating from that branch, I enlisted in the USAF, took a bust in rank (gave up money) for a career change and learned aircraft fuel systems but always welded on the side.  My friends and family consider me a "workaholic" but I'm still learning new things.  Fast forward, my body has been though a lot, but I'm fairly self reliant and fit.  I can correctly fix most of what I own.  I'm 4 years away from a hansom pension and still work for myself after hours.  Early on, I didn't have time to ponder my happiness as I kept busy working and learning becoming an asset to someone along the way.  I think someone mentioned "its not how much you make, its how much you keep", I try to live by this rule.  The years of knowledge should pay off during your life's journy.  I have a lot more to learn god willing, but have been mostly happy over the years.  Happiness is very important as is surrounding yourself with good people.

My point is to keep learning even if it means loosing some income along the way, as you move on you'll become more valuable to someone and make more money as you progress in life.  That said, I've always been blessed with side work of all sorts.  I don't invest my time in sports or long hours watching TV, theres too much to learn.
Last bit and most important, invest in your health.  
I'm sorry I didn't answer your question directly, but I hope you can find a little piece of the puzzle in what you read. It echoes other postings for the most part. 
Knowledge is power.


----------



## scwhite (Mar 20, 2017)

awaqa909 said:


> I know this is kinda sensitive but I didn't see anything about it in the rules.
> I live in USA, Texas.  Today at work I started wondering if this is what I wanted to do for my career.
> 
> Pretty much a co-worker asked me if I was going to become a machinist or go to school for something because machinist don't make that much money.  I don't really remember what I said but it was very unclear as we got interrupted or something.  I was thinking that I might have to go to school to learn some stuff for machining, but what I keep thinking about is if machinist don't make good money?
> ...


I started out as a welder in VoTec at 16 years old 
I welded ship yards at 17 years old and until I reached 19 years old . Welding 
     My Daddy was a aircraft   Mechanic , I was welding in a big fabrication shop inside some big tanks it was killing me . I could tell . 
      I would come home my lungs was slap full of black smoke from breathing all that welding smoke. 
      One day at lunch I was talking to a old man 
That looked to me at the time to be 70 years old -
He was not but 50 years old . He told me if I could 
 Go back to VoTec and learn the Machinist trade 
That I should do it . 
   I had no idea what a Machinist was I asked him to show me . We went to the machine shop and he kinda pointed out some of the things that I would be doing .
     I went home and talked to my Daddy about it 
And my Daddy got very exited and started right away  encouraging me. To do it . 
      Daddy always told me that a 
   Rolling Stone  Gathers No  Moss 
   So I quit that welding job went home and signed up 
For VoTec and took the Machine Shop Training 
Coarse. The rest is History . 
     I am retired now at 62 years old and never regretted one  minute of my   Decision . 
     I have made a good living . 
        I did not get Rich but I planted my roots 
Tight and gathered lots of moss


----------



## scwhite (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh and by the way you will never learn all of this trade there is just to much to learn 
I am still learning in this trade


----------



## ddickey (Mar 20, 2017)

I had to take a machining class as a requirement for my chosen degree at tech school. I immediately fell in love with what I was learning and operating the equipment, making parts, precision measurements, etc. At this time I would be making half of what I make now but I'd like to believe I wouldn't be miserable in my job like I am now. Follow you gut feeling.


----------



## Sitting on Blocks Racing (Mar 20, 2017)

You never know how your life will end up.   My dad never went to college, started in the mail room of a Grocers Company...ended up being head of their IT department through his own effort to learn (he was in the middle of the computer generation) and move up.   We were never rich growing up but I never remember "going without"....you earned and saved up for what you wanted.

He insisted his kids go to college.   Both my brother and I went to Engineering School since we were always mechanical.   I started as a low level engineer and now Manage a Engineering Delivery Center, my brother runs a Suspension group at GM.  The only engineering I do now in in my home shop, work is on the people side and finance.   And Finance is a whole another world from what I went to school for...but you either step up, stick your neck out or get passed by.    Doing what you like should be the main focus.   Most days I can't stand my job, but I like those who I work with and trying to push new engineering efforts.   It pays the bills, my wife was able to stay at home and raise the kids (important to me) and my kids have what they need (a little more spoiled than I had it  8)  ).   They also save and earn what they want.   If they want something they know to come to me with the cash, they don't always pay all but they know they will pay some.

Now I have a 16 yr old that needs to start thinking about a future.   I have lots of friends in the trades and alot in "college" jobs.   Either path, the common ground seems to be do something you enjoy.   So that's probably how I'll help my son decide his path, whichever way he chooses he'll have to put in the effort to get where he wants to go


----------



## 97r82 (Mar 25, 2017)

The best way to become more valuable to your current employer. Show some initiative in your position now. Be the guy they want to train. I spent over a decade bouncing between job shops (oilfield repair shops to begin with straight out of vo tech) Learned a lot from every guy I worked with and some bad habits to boot. I always wanted to know anything I could about the whole operation.
Later I owned my own construction business for a couple years and finally landed at a production plant as a maintenance machinist/mechanic. I wanted stability to raise my family and did not want to try to make a quota of parts every day any longer. I found i enjoy one off prototype work the most. Still do some to improve the machinery and process I work on now but not enough. That turned out to be much more satisfying for me.
Start saving money in a IRA or 401k now. At least put in enough at work to get their match if they offer. Use Vanguard or Scottrade to invest on your own as soon as possible. Be smart don't saddle yourself with debt trying to impress anyone (especially a woman). That just makes you miserable and limits your job changes.
I changed jobs frequently early on mostly due to the fact they were not challenging me any longer or were not keeping up with the pay raises as they should have. Been working at this place for 25 years now so I guess this is permanent. Retirement is a few years out and no regrets really for any of the jobs I had. I have worked with a lot of really unhappy guys and gals in the past. You will become discouraged at first but will figure out what you are good at and happy doing. Enjoy life it really is possible.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 25, 2017)

Read a lot and develop a wide vocabulary.  Be safe.  Make fun of other people.  (just kidding)
Mark S.


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 25, 2017)

I think the only way to make a lot of money as a machinist is to specialize. I see that such a great skill doesn't pay what it should.
IMHO, machinists should be making at least $25/hr. starting pay and go up from there if your talented.        

 I see too many US jobs getting outsourced and/or H1b visa imports at half the pay.  Automation is killing the machinist trade, cnc to robottics. I would tell a young person today to study math, programming and engineering.   I hope all the "hand work" trades never disappear.  There is nothing like something crafted by your own two hands
and intellect. Unfortunately, it looks like like progress will make this a quaint pastime for most.


----------



## 97r82 (Mar 25, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> I think the only way to make a lot of money as a machinist is to specialize. I see that such a great skill doesn't pay what it should.
> IMHO, machinists should be making at least $25/hr. starting pay and go up from there if your talented.
> 
> I see too many US jobs getting outsourced and/or H1b visa imports at half the pay.  Automation is killing the machinist trade, cnc to robottics. I would tell a young person today to study math, programming and engineering.   I hope all the "hand work" trades never disappear.  There is nothing like something crafted by your own two hands
> and intellect. Unfortunately, it looks like like progress will make this a quaint pastime for most.


I agree somewhat. Manual machiniats are a dinasour but there will always be a need for our skill. I feel like the home shop machinist will also keep the trade alive in some capacity.  Change is inevitable. The old farmers with a team of horses said the same about progress and automation but farmers are still growing food. Do I like it? No but all I can do is keep on making a living and hopefully transfer some knowledge to my nephews and others. Still learning how to run a machine myself. My home shop will keep me busy in the later years unless health becomes a issue. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes and I did say that progress is inevitable. That's how life works on this planet.  My lament concerns that hand trades and skills.
Many are not being taught or passed down. I'm somewhat of a machinist, mostly hobby and some work applications, but I love machining and all
hand skills. Computers produce some marvelous work, in all fields.  But there is nothing like the "warmth" and soul of a hand made piece of work.
It also has more value. Manual skills are an art form in many ways.  It's just sad to watch it all disappear and no interest from this new generation.
(generally speaking).  (sign of age, "these kids today...).


----------



## 97r82 (Mar 26, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> Yes and I did say that progress is inevitable. That's how life works on this planet.  My lament concerns that hand trades and skills.
> Many are not being taught or passed down. I'm somewhat of a machinist, mostly hobby and some work applications, but I love machining and all
> hand skills. Computers produce some marvelous work, in all fields.  But there is nothing like the "warmth" and soul of a hand made piece of work.
> It also has more value. Manual skills are an art form in many ways.  It's just sad to watch it all disappear and no interest from this new generation.
> (generally speaking).  (sign of age, "these kids today...).


I know. Building my little home shop will hopefully spark my nephews interest. My neighbors son is also taking interest. I have a good friend who runs a small shop. His 32 year old son is taking it over which gives me hope. They have a mix of cnc and manual machines.  Some hope in site.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Finster (Mar 30, 2017)

I started doing machine work as a lathe operator in a production line in 1984 and was making, if I remember correctly, $3.45 an hour. It was a dime over minimum and you wouldn't believe what they expected for their money. Then I went to a different shop in 1987 or 88 and they paid me $6 /hr. My point here is that you will never be rich doing machine work unless you work for NASA or something. With that being said, you don't need to be rich to be happy.


----------



## 97r82 (Mar 30, 2017)

Finster said:


> I started doing machine work as a lathe operator in a production line in 1984 and was making, if I remember correctly, $3.45 an hour. It was a dime over minimum and you wouldn't believe what they expected for their money. Then I went to a different shop in 1987 or 88 and they paid me $6 /hr. My point here is that you will never be rich doing machine work unless you work for NASA or something. With that being said, you don't need to be rich to be happy.


Same here I made $4.40 a hour back in 1979 fresh out of vo tech. Not much over minimum wage. After several years I was making more money than most of my friends but a lot of responsibility. Scrap a few parts and you were on the bubble. Glad I took this route but it is not easy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Downunder Bob (Mar 31, 2017)

Finster said:


> I started doing machine work as a lathe operator in a production line in 1984 and was making, if I remember correctly, $3.45 an hour. It was a dime over minimum and you wouldn't believe what they expected for their money. Then I went to a different shop in 1987 or 88 and they paid me $6 /hr. My point here is that you will never be rich doing machine work unless you work for NASA or something. With that being said, you don't need to be rich to be happy.



I remember getting $10.80 a week as a first year apprentice back in 61, and in 66 when I became a fully qualified toolmaker I was getting $44.00 per week. That was $1.10 per hour Times have changed. but I'm not sure if it's for the better.


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Apr 1, 2017)

When my son came home from his tour in Afghanistan he was fortunate enough to get into a program through the Boiler Makers and Steamfitters for returning servicemen. His entry level pay was $45 hr. He went back to school while with the boiler makers and got his ticket once he served his apprenticeship. He now makes 100K + a year and this with down time when he has no jobs to go to!! So find what you like and take every opportunity that comes along.


----------

